# what to ask about with a second hand Classic



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've seen a cheap second hand classic that looks in good condition in the photo - what should I ask about?

Apologies if I've missed the thread with this info.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Cleaning routine! If it is a few years old, from a hard water area and has never been descaled then you're best to stay well clear. And I wouldn't trust the "only been used twice" descriptions either - usually that means the boiler is full of scale and the group clogged with rancid oil.

On the flip side, Classics are really easy to work on. If you can get one for a good price in reasonable condition, they're not difficult to bring back to life if you have basic DIY skills! The advantage of this machine is its popularity - there is an absolute ton of information on maintenance and repair, plus parts are very easy to source.

So in conclusion, eBay machines are always a bit of a gamble. Try to find out age, typical usage and care routine but take the answers with a pinch of salt and don't worry if you have to do a bit of work.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Simply ask the reason for sale.

Most machines are sold on because they don't replicate the coffee shop experience.

Often a little training and the correct accessories (tamper/jug and decent beans) is all that is required.

The machines are generally okay if kept tidy.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I'll be selling mine more than likely in the next 10 days and will post it on here.

It's around 10 months old.

Descaled every couple of months I mostly used with filtered water so all good there and backflushed with PC every 1-2 weeks, I tend to backflush after my daily shot with water too followed by a quick wipe down to get the shower screen and group all clean.

It's had regular shower screen taken off and cleaned out nicely, portafilter and baskets get a nice soak every couple of weeks too so she's in great order









looking for 110 inc shipping when it's time to let her go. : ( - I'll miss the Classic I've learned so much along the way with that machine and get amazing Espresso and flat whites with it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if interested i have today refurbed 2 classics, would like to sell on before ebay. fully stripped and serviced as you would expect.

as carbon kid says, cleaning regime is the most important part. if done regularly the age of machine does not mattertoo much

regards

mark


----------



## Thanet (Sep 10, 2011)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> if interested i have today refurbed 2 classics, would like to sell on before ebay. fully stripped and serviced as you would expect.
> 
> as carbon kid says, cleaning regime is the most important part. if done regularly the age of machine does not mattertoo much
> 
> ...


I just bought one of them from Ebay today!


----------

